# what gagues should i buy?



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i have a det. i also have a boost gague, and am planning on getting a egt gague. i need 1 more for my pod. any ideas. i have the autometer brand, and my dsm friend said to run away from them. what should i buy.



Brian


----------



## Jackson Diamond (Apr 30, 2002)

I would get a oil pressure gauge. Autometer makes descent gauges for a good price. In "my" experience they are very fragile, and break VERY easily. I broke an egt gauge twisting it around like 15 degrees in the gauge pod , snap, the needle fell straight to the bottom. My friend has greddy gauges, expensive, he dropped one from a standing position on accident and it was fine. So the lesson of the whole story is you get what you pay for. Autometer are fine just be careful.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Greddy gauges are by far the best buy when it comes to quality for price. I would get their electronic non peak boost, electroni peak hold EGT, and maybe an Oil gauge though you don't need it but is still nice to know.


----------

